# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تنـ ـهـا 7 روز دیــگـ ـر باقیـســت ...

## MehranWilson

*توی این 7 روز میخوام ...... انجام بدم(چیکار میخای بکنی تا کلک کنکور رو بکنی؟)*

----------


## mohammad_al

خیلیم عالی ایشلا موفق باشی حاجی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## diorbear

به نظرم باید تا اخر روز پنج شنبه خوند! این هفته هرچی بخونیم مشابهش توی کنکور میاد با این تفاوت که همه چی تو ذهن مون هست
ناامیدی از جنود ابلیس است :Yahoo (11):

----------


## sinak2k

این همون تایپک های با 20 دقیقه مطالعه پزشکی قبول شو هستش . جمع کنید باو این 7 روز فقط میخوابم :/

----------


## shayan7992

دم تو گرم باو

----------


## Panizz

کاری نمیکنم :Yahoo (23): 
از دو هفته قبل ورق برگشت و تصمیم بر این شد برم روانشناسی ازادو بخونم
نمیدونم چرا خوشحالم حالا

----------


## Z_H..

> کاری نمیکنم
> از دو هفته قبل ورق برگشت و تصمیم بر این شد برم روانشناسی ازادو بخونم
> نمیدونم چرا خوشحالم حالا


خوشحالی چون هدفت مشخص شده .امیدوار همیشه شاد و موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Panizz

> خوشحالی چون هدفت مشخص شده .امیدوار همیشه شاد و موفق باشی دوست عزیز


مرسی عزیزممم ایشالا توام به هدفت برسی و خوشحال ببینمت :Yahoo (11):

----------


## hisoka

> *توی این 7 روز میخوام ...... انجام بدم(چیکار میخای بکنی تا کلک کنکور رو بکنی؟)*


فقط سعی کنم هیچی یادم نره همین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Parisa.m

استقامت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Insidee

الان موقع تورق سریعه

----------


## اشکان۱۹۹۸

اقا نکنید
اخه یعنی چی این تایپیکا .. کم استرس و فشار عصبی داریم از این چیزا میرنین: |
ما هم میدونیم۷روز دیگه
جمع کنید ناموسا

----------


## anis79

نمیدونم زمین بخونم یا نه یک ماهه میخاستم زمین بخونم کار خاصی نکردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## diorbear

> نمیدونم زمین بخونم یا نه یک ماهه میخاستم زمین بخونم کار خاصی نکردم


همه درس هارو بستی واسه صد یه زمین مونده دیگه :Yahoo (4): ارزش نداره نخون

----------


## M.javaddd

به چشم بر هم زدنی گذشت....

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*توصیه ی من به کسایی که  کنکور دارن و استرس کل وجودشونو فرا گرفته
اینه که استرس نداشته باشن


به چند نفر هم قبلا گفتم
گفتن دمت گرم حاجی خیلی تاثیر گذار بود*

----------


## hisoka

> *توصیه ی من به کسایی که  کنکور دارن و استرس کل وجودشونو فرا گرفته
> اینه که استرس نداشته باشن
> 
> 
> به چند نفر هم قبلا گفتم
> گفتن دمت گرم حاجی خیلی تاثیر گذار بود*


دمت گرم حاجی  :Yahoo (23):  باورت نمیشه چقددد تاثیر گذار بود 

ولی جدا 
تنها توصیه ای که میشه کرد همینه  :Yahoo (76):  
استرس نداشته باشید باهاش اروم و ریلکس برخورد کنید اونم اروم ریلکس بهتون رتبه میده 
به همین سادگی

----------


## A.H.M

*رتبه‌های یک‌رقمی از روز کنکور خود می‌گویند*
صبح ساعت 5 بیدار شدم و بعد از خوردن صبحانه با پدرم به محل حوزه رفتم. خیلی زود رسیدم و نشستم تا یکی‌یکی بچه‌ها آمدند.
 3,147
رتبه‌های یک‌رقمی از روز کنکور خود می‌گویند
رضا قوی، رتبه‌ی ۹ ریاضی منطقه‌ی ۳، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران

علیرضا شاطری، رتبه‌ی ۱ ریاضی کشور، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی‌شریف

امین مقراضی، رتبه‌ی ۴ ریاضی منطقه‌ی ۳، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی‌شریف

صدرا بهروزیه، رتبه‌ی ۶ تجربی منطقه‌ی ۱،  پزشکی دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی تهران

سروین آزادبخت، رتبه‌ی ۸ تجربی منطقه‌ی ۳، پزشکی دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی تهران

علیرضا ایزدی، رتبه‌ی ۳ انسانی منطقه‌ی ۳، روان‌شناسی دانشگاه تهران

سجاد عباسی، رتبه‌ی ۱۸ تجربی منطقه‌ی ۳، پزشکی دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی تهران



*با تجربه‌ی ده‌ها آزمون، روز کنکور را چگونه پشت سر گذاشتید؟
*
رضا قوی: صبح ساعت ۵ بیدار شدم و بعد از خوردن صبحانه با پدرم به محل حوزه رفتم. خیلی زود رسیدم و نشستم تا یکی‌یکی بچه‌ها آمدند. دیدن پدرها و مادرها برایم جالب بود. بعضی‌ از آن‌ها خیلی نگران بودند. من حالم خوب بود و می‌دانستم هرچه قرار است اتفاق بیفتد، می‌افتد. قبل از کنکور یکی به من پیشنهاد داد برای اینکه پاک‌کن روی زمین نیفتد و مجبور نشوم آن را پیدا کنم،‌ نخی به آن ببندم. من هم این کار را کردم. بطری آب را هم سوراخ کردم تا بتوانم با نی آب بخورم و مجبور نباشم سرم را از برگه بلند کنم. عمومی‌ها را طبق دفترچه پاسخ دادم. ادبیات کمی سخت، اما عربی آسان بود. دین‌وزندگی سخت بود. زبان نقطه‌ضعفم بود و نمره‌ام ۴۰ شد و انتظارش را هم داشتم. در اختصاصی‌ها ریاضی خوب بود. در فیزیک بیشترین نمره را گرفتم. سؤالات محاسباتی شیمی خیلی خوب بود؛ اما حفظیات آن کمی اذیتم کرد. کاملاً با روشی که قبلاً کار کرده بودم، پیش رفتم و تغییری در روش‌هایم ندادم. بعد از بازگشت به سؤالات باز هم وقت اضافه آوردم و منتظر شدم تا زمان کنکور تمام شود.

رضا قوی، رتبه‌ی ۹ ریاضی منطقه‌ی ۳، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران



علیرضا شاطری: شب قبل از کنکور ساعت ۳ صبح خوابم برد. ساعت ۵ صبح هم بیدار شدم و با مادرم به سمت بابل رفتیم. احساس می‌کردم روز خوبی خواهم داشت. یک ربع اول کنکور، جو سنگینی داشت و من هم استرس داشتم. وقتی به همه‌ی سؤالات ادبیات پاسخ دادم، انرژی خوبی گرفتم. روش‌های مدیریت زمان را اجرا کردم و مشکل خاصی نداشتم. در عمومی‌ها حدود ۸ دقیقه وقت اضافه آوردم و به ادبیات برگشتم. در اختصاصی‌ها خیلی خوب عمل کردم. ریاضی و فیزیک را سریع جواب دادم. سؤالات شیمی هم نسبت به سال قبل، آسان‌تر شده بود. در پایان آزمون یک ساعت و ۷ دقیقه وقت اضافه آوردم. ۷ سؤال را پاسخ نداده بودم و بعد که به آن‌ها برگشتم، ۴۵ دقیقه وقت داشتم و همه‌ی سؤالات را مرور کردم. در این حین چند اشتباهم را درست کردم.

علیرضا شاطری، رتبه‌ی ۱ ریاضی کشور، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی‌شریف



امین مقراضی: صبح ساعت ۶ بیدار شدم. هنگام خوردن صبحانه متوجه شدم مادرم دیگر نگران نیست و این موضوع خوش‌حالم کرد. عادت بدی که داشتم این بود که همیشه چند دقیقه مانده به شروع آزمون به جلسه می‌رسیدم. روز کنکور هم طبق عادت همیشگی‌ام با خونسردی به محل حوزه رفتم. از در ورودی تا سالن امتحانات راهی طولانی بود و چون نگذاشتند با ماشین داخل برویم، مجبور شدم پیاده بروم. وقتی رسیدم، فقط صندلی من خالی بود. سؤالات عمومی‌ها برایم خیلی بد بود. سر جلسه فهمیدم که درس‌های ادبیات و عربی و دین‌وزندگی را خراب کرده‌ام. در پایان عمومی‌ها با خودم قرار گذاشتم که شرایط را در اختصاصی‌ها تغییر دهم. خوش‌بختانه توانستم به هدف‌گذاری‌ام برسم و وقتی ریاضی و فیزیک تمام شد، روحیه‌ام به اوج خودش رسید. آن‌قدر ریاضی و فیزیک را با اطمینان جواب دادم که دیگر به آن‌ها برنگشتم. بعد تا پایان آزمون با خیال راحت به سؤالات شیمی جواب دادم.

امین مقراضی، رتبه‌ی ۴ ریاضی منطقه‌ی ۳، مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی‌شریف



صدرا بهروزیه: ساعت ۶:۳۰ بیدار شدم و با پدرم به محل حوزه رفتم. در عمومی‌ها ادبیات و عربی مشکلی نداشتم. دین‌وزندگی خیلی برایم سخت بود. بعد از سؤالات زبان، به سراغ دین‌وزندگی رفتم. در کل، در عمومی‌ها وقت کم آوردم. در اختصاصی‌ها طبق روش همیشگی‌ام، زمین‌شناسی را برای آخر آزمون گذاشتم. ریاضی و فیزیک معمولی بود؛ اما زیست و شیمی سخت طرح شده بود. در آزمون‌های کانون نمره‌ام در زمین‌شناسی معمولاً بین ۶۰ تا ۷۰ می‌شد؛ ولی در کنکور ترجیح دادم وقت آن را صرف زیست و شیمی کنم. بعد از اختصاصی‌ها احساس خوبی داشتم. عصر همان روز هم در کنکور منحصراً زبان شرکت کردم.

صدرا بهروزیه، رتبه‌ی ۶ تجربی منطقه‌ی ۱،  پزشکی دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی تهران



سروین آزادبخت: از اول مهر این ترس با من همراه بود که شب کنکور نمی‌توانم بخوانم. همین اتفاق هم افتاد؛ اما با دروغی که مادرم به من گفت، با وجود اینکه صبح خیلی خوابم می‌آمد،‌ خوش‌حال شدم که توانسته‌ام خوب بخوابم. فکر می‌کردم اگر خوابم می‌آید به‌دلیل استرس است. مادرم یک هفته قبل از کنکور برایم لباس مخصوص کنکور دوخته بود که راحت باشم. حوزه نزدیک خانه‌مان بود و ساعت ۷:۱۵ بیدار شدم و صبحانه خوردم. اتفاقاً دوست نداشتم زود برسم تا مجبور نشوم به سؤالات دیگران جواب بدهم و استرس بگیرم. چیزی که در جلسه‌ی کنکور اذیتم کرد این بود که مراقب‌ها وقتی من را شناختند، مدام از من می‌پرسیدند که کنکور چطور است و تمرکزم را کم می‌کرد. عمومی‌ها را خیلی خوب جواب دادم و بعد از آن مطمئن شدم که رتبه‌ی یک‌رقمی خواهم شد. عادت داشتم بین عمومی‌ها و اختصاصی‌ها خودنگاری می‌کردم. در کنکور هم این کار را انجام دادم. وقتی دفترچه‌ی اختصاصی را گرفتم، برنامه‌ام این بود که ۵ دقیقه‌ی اول به سؤالات زمین‌شناسی پاسخ بدهم. در ریاضی خوب بودم و با احتیاط جواب دادم تا غلط نداشته باشم. در نوبت اول به ۷ سؤال ریاضی جواب ندادم. وقتی زیست را شروع کردم، با سؤال اول شوکه شدم. چند سؤال اول به همین صورت گذشت و احساساتی شدم و هرطور بود جواب دادم و باعث شد بی‌دقتی کنم و غلط بزنم. اواسط سؤالات زیست می‌خواستم دفترچه‌ی سؤالات را ببندم و از جلسه بیرون بروم. فیزیک نقطه‌قوتم بود و خوب جواب دادم. در شیمی هم به هدف‌گذاری‌ام رسیدم. ۲۵ دقیقه وقت اضافه آوردم و به ریاضی برگشتم و به ۳ سؤال پاسخ دادم. در فیزیک هم فقط یک سؤال را بی‌پاسخ گذاشتم. پیشنهاد می‌کنم در وقت اضافه گزینه‌های شک‌دار را عوض نکنید و به همان پاسخ اول خود اعتماد کنید. وقتی از جلسه‌ی کنکور بیرون آمدم حالم خوب نبود. از یکی از دوستانم درباره‌ی زیست پرسیدم و وقتی دیدم راضی بوده، مطمئن شدم که کنکور را خراب کرده‌ام.

سروین آزادبخت، رتبه‌ی ۸ تجربی منطقه‌ی ۳، پزشکی دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی تهران



علیرضا ایزدی: ساعت ۶:۱۵ بیدار شدم. بعد از خوردن صبحانه با پدر و مادرم به جلسه‌ی کنکور رفتم. وقتی دفترچه‌ی عمومی‌ها را گرفتم آرامش خوبی داشتم. بزرگ‌ترین دل‌نگرانی‌ام این بود که منشی‌ام خسته شود و جلسه‌ را ترک کند. روش من به این صورت بود که فقط گزینه را به منشی می‌گفتم و می‌ترسیدم که حوصله‌اش سر برود. سؤالات ابتدایی ادبیات آن‌قدر برایم آسان بود که شک کردم. این درس را بهتر از انتظارم پاسخ دادم. عربی هم برایم آسان بود؛ اما دین‌وزندگی و زبان را خوب جواب ندادم. در اختصاصی‌ها تصمیم گرفتم جبران کنم. سؤالات ریاضی در همان سبکی طرح شده بود که من دوست داشتم. غیر از یک سؤال به همه‌ی سؤالات ریاضی پاسخ دادم. در اقتصاد برای ۲ سؤال حدود ۱۰ دقیقه وقت گذاشتم که بعد مشخص شد، غلط بوده‌ است و پشیمان شدم که برای آن‌ها وقت صرف کردم. ادبیات و عربی اختصاصی را خوب جواب دادم. تاریخ و جغرافیا هم مشکلی ایجاد نکرد. اتفاقی که در جلسه‌ی کنکور برایم پیش آمد این بود که منشی اول من بیرون رفت و به‌جای او یکی از مراقب‌ها منشی‌ام شد. شروع کرد صحبت‌کردن و از محل زندگی‌ام پرسید. من سؤال حل می‌کردم و او خاطره تعریف می‌کرد. دغدغه‌ی اصلی‌ام علوم‌اجتماعی بود؛ اما آن را هم خوب جواب دادم. منطق و فلسفه برایم سخت بود و کمترین نمره‌ام در کنکور شد. روان‌شناسی هم برایم سخت بود. در پایان نیم‌ساعت وقت اضافه آوردم و به سؤالات نزده برگشتم. یک سؤال از ریاضی باقی مانده بود که با حدس و گمان جواب دادم و درست از آب درآمد و نمره‌ام در ریاضی ۱۰۰ شد.

علیرضا ایزدی، رتبه‌ی ۳ انسانی منطقه‌ی ۳، روان‌شناسی دانشگاه تهران



سجاد عباسی: روز قبل از کنکور، سؤالات کنکور ریاضی را بررسی کردم و دیدم دین‌وزندگی سخت طرح شده است. فیزیک نکته‌محور بود و خودم را برای کنکور آماده کردم. موقع خواب برنامه‌ام را برای مادرم توضیح دادم و آن شب خواب خوبی داشتم. از خانه تا محل حوزه یک ربع راه بود. برای اینکه بفهمم ذهنم آماده است، راهکاری برای خودم داشتم. خودم را امتحان کردم و دیدم بازدهی خوبی دارم و خیالم راحت شد. چون از قبل حوزه را دیده بودم، می‌دانستم صندلی خوبی ندارم و برای این موضوع آماده بودم. من دو مداد داشتم. یکی برای پرکردن پاسخ‌برگ و یکی هم برای محاسبات. وقتی دفترچه‌ی سؤالات را گرفتم، خیلی آرام بودم. در عمومی‌ها در ادبیات مشکلی نداشتم. دین‌وزندگی سخت بود. عربی و زبان هم خوب بود. من عادت داشتم که شک‌دارها را هم جواب بدهم. وقتی به سؤالات برگشتم و جواب دادم، باز هم ۵ دقیقه وقت اضافه آوردم و چیزی خوردم و استراحت کردم. در اختصاصی‌ها به زمین‌شناسی جواب نمی‌دادم. به‌نظرم سبک سؤالات ریاضی عوض شده بود و برایم سخت بود. در زیست قانون خاصی داشتم. یکی از آن‌ها این بود که ۴ سؤال اول را جواب نمی‌دهم. همیشه طراحان کنکور چند سؤال اول را سخت طرح می‌کنند و به همین دلیل این قانون را برای خودم گذاشتم که خواندن سؤالات را از سؤال پنجم شروع کنم. می‌دانستم که اگر بخوانم و شک کنم، نمی‌توانم به وسوسه‌ی جواب‌دادن غلبه کنم. دور دوم به ۵ سؤال اول زیست برگشتم و اتفاقاً آسان بود و پاسخ دادم. سؤالات فیزیک، خیلی شبیه به کنکور ریاضی بود و خیالم راحت شد. در شیمی به مشکل خوردم و شوکه شدم و در نتیجه‌‌ام تأثیر گذاشت. در نهایت، نتیجه‌ام آن‌طور که می‌خواستم، نشد. ۴ ساعت کنکور برایم به اندازه‌ی ۲ دقیقه گذشت. هرچند حال خوبی نداشتم، عصر همان روز در کنکور زبان شرکت کردم و در کمال ناباوری رتبه‌ی ۵ کشور شدم.

----------


## A.H.M

طرف ساعت سه خوابیده و پنج بیدار شده تازه رتبه برترم شده
عجب اعجوبه هایی اند

----------


## MehranWilson

> طرف ساعت سه خوابیده و پنج بیدار شده تازه رتبه برترم شده
> عجب اعجوبه هایی اند


 :Yahoo (110): شما هم 2-3 سال بشینی درس بخونیو ترازت از 7000 پایین نیاد و تستای کنکور دیگه انگار واست مثل شماره تلفن خونتون بشه روز قبل کنکور بری کوه بکنی باز اخرش جزء 100 نفر برتری دیگه

----------

